# Ever been to the old Plank road



## squatting dog (Dec 22, 2021)

The Old Plank Road is a plank road in Imperial County, California, that was built in 1915 as an east–west route over the Algodones Dunes. It's hard to imagine the hazards of traveling across that stretch of desert back then. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Plank_Road


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 22, 2021)

There are old plank roads all over the country. We had one that comes south out of Milwaukee if recall correctly. Was a fairly important part of the evolution of roads in general. Mike


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2021)

In this area they were toll roads.

Here is a little history of the plank roads in my 
area.
https://www.syracuse.com/empire/201...n_roads_boom_in_the_us_until_they_rotted.html


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 22, 2021)

My grandfather drove from Louisiana to Los Angeles in 1919, an interesting story with many plank roads.  

He carried his own planks for soft places that lacked them.


----------

